# Cable Card Problems After Weakknees Upgrade



## jb007 (Mar 17, 2001)

I live in San Diego and have Time Warner cable. My ioriginal installation about a month ago went smooth and I was enjoying the TiVo S3 so much that it quickly began to fill up with shows. With the date of eSata port activation still in question, I decided to purchase a 750 GB hard drive replacement from Weakknees. I previously upgraded my Sony SAT-T60 and a couple of HR10-250's without issue.

The hardware installation swap went fine, but now neither of my cable cards can decode encrypted stations (HDNET, ESPH HD, HBO HD, etc.) Looking on the cable card screen, both cards state WAITING FOR CP AUTH. I've tried having TWC reauthorize, but no luck. Weakknees suggested I do a Clear & Delete Everyhing, which I did, to no avail. Frustrating.

TWC is coming out to troubleshoot with new cable cards on Wednesday.


----------



## jb007 (Mar 17, 2001)

TWC came out and replaced both CableCARDS and the S3 is now picking up all encrypted channels.


----------



## propermodulation (Jan 12, 2006)

Did you remove the cards when you put the new HD in??? If so, did they go back into the same slots? There should be no link between the CC's and the HD.


----------



## jb007 (Mar 17, 2001)

propermodulation said:


> Did you remove the cards when you put the new HD in??? If so, did they go back into the same slots? There should be no link between the CC's and the HD.


I did not remove the CableCARDS when swapping out the hard drives. Many others have opined the CC's are not connected to the HD, but there seems to be a growing number of people that are experiencing issues with encrypted channels after installing the upgraded HD, whom never had CC issues before the swap. Weaknees has stated they have received multiple reports as well. It appears based on the cable company, the region of service, and CCs, some are definitely experiencing issues after upgrading.


----------

